# Ready to take it up a notch any $3k-$5k L/C/R or just L/R recommendations?



## dstr212 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think I am ready to take my system up a notch, I moved into separates and projection last year and my system has been more than good for me for a while but I have never bought speakers together except for my LR and would like to move into another level, and so I am looking for recommendations. I don't mind getting just the L/R but I feel as though I would be losing some consistency and timbre matching, although this is not a deal breaker with the ability to correct each speakers xovers and eq individually. 

I am filling a roughly 20x30x8 room with drop ceilings and carpeted floors. I demo the B&W 683s last year and thought they sounded a bit flat in the high end, so I stuck with what I had since it was kind of a lateral move anyhow. Thanks in advance for any help.

My current audio system is;

Marantz AV7005 Processor
3x Emotiva XPA-3 Amps 200wx3ch
HSU VTF-15H & Klipsch KW-100 Subs
2 Klipsch KF-26 L/R
Klipsch RC-52II Center
4 Sapphire Bipole Surrounds


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you listened to Paradigm's Signature series, or even the Studio series?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given what I am reading and how they look I think there is very few speakers that can touch the new SVS Ultra's for the price.


----------



## dstr212 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thats funny, while I haven't paid attention to them specifically I can't help but notice how many times I have seen their name in this and other forums randomly recently, so you are right they must be on to something. Do you have any history on them like, who is designing or anything?


----------



## dstr212 (Feb 10, 2013)

Peter Loeser said:


> Have you listened to Paradigm's Signature series, or even the Studio series?


I have those speakers written down actually. I really like the look and specs and wanted to take a look.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SVS designs them themselves and have a long track record of making top notch speakers and subs. I personally have their top of the line sub and its amazing.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

4800 ft^3 is a sizable room, which means you'll need commensurate speakers to fill it up. A few that spring instantly to mind are...

Ascend Acoustics Tower and Center
SVS Ultra Tower and Center
Source Technologies 2268 and CC-4
JTR Triple 8HT _{for all 3 front channels}_


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I would take a look at Salk Songtowers with the ribbon tweeter upgrade and the matching Songcenter with the ribbon upgrade. I have heard them at a GTG, and they sounded great (I currently have the non-ribbon tweeter Songtowers and Songcenter). They would be just under 4k before veneers / finishes.

I have also heard the PSB Synchrony Twos - great speakers as well. You would probably be looking at closer to 5k for the L/C/R for those.

I have not seen a review for the SVS Ultra speakers yet, but if the speakers are anywhere near as good as their subs, I would recommend them as well.

If you want, you can check out my speaker journey thread - in the first post is a link to my "living" google doc for the speakers I auditioned, costs, and my impressions of them.


----------



## dstr212 (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone had experience with JBL Pro?


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

The Tekton Design's Pendragon towers should be at the top of your list. They also have a 30-day trial if you want to try them out - you'll even come in under budget 

Edit: I noticed you have been using Klipsch towers, these Tekton Design speakers won't be as "forward' or 'bright' or whatever you want to call it as the Klipsch so that might be a deal breaker.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
What sort of budget do you feel like allocating to this? I agree that Studio 100's would work nicely as I often miss my dual pairs of Studio 100's I used for Mains and Surrounds.

I would seriously consider the PSB GT1 from dmc-electronics.com. They retail for $699 a pair and retail for $2000 a pair. They also are offered in a beautiful Piano Black finish and sound great. I also love Focals and Accessories4less has a killer deal on their Chorus Series for $799 a pair ($1799 MSRP) that are also finished in Piano Black as well. These speakers are A-Stock that were originally destined for the now defunct Sound Advice that Mark purchased all of Focal's remaining stock of along with the matching Center Channel.

Another consideration would be the Martin Logan EM-ESL. As you have the amplification for them, I must say that I love my Martin Logans and the EM-ESL cost right at $2000 while still offering a great deal in common with ML's far more expensive ESL Series (Xstat Panel, Airframe) My Vantages cost around $6000 a pair and the Vistas were around $5000. The biggest downside is that it uses a doped paper woofer as opposed to the aluminum woofer used in the more expensive models. Note, some do prefer a doped paper woofer. While counter intuitive to many, I have been shocked at just how wonderful Martin Logan Electrostatic Speakers sound in HT. Sonnie and I both are using 5.1 ML ESL speaker arrays in our respective HT's.
Here is a review of a Martin Logan ESL 5.1 system from Secrets of Home Theater & High Fidelity:http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/prea...-ca21-stereo-tube-preamplifier/all-pages.html

I would also go to Audiogon and do a search based on your Zip Code. You never know what you might find. If you report back what you see we can discuss the pros and cons.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dstr212 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> What sort of budget do you feel like allocating to this? I agree that Studio 100's would work nicely as I often miss my dual pairs of Studio 100's I used for Mains and Surrounds.
> 
> I would seriously consider the PSB GT1 from dmc-electronics.com. They retail for $699 a pair and retail for $2000 a pair. They also are offered in a beautiful Piano Black finish and sound great. I also love Focals and Accessories4less has a killer deal on their Chorus Series for $799 a pair ($1799 MSRP) that are also finished in Piano Black as well. These speakers are A-Stock that were originally destined for the now defunct Sound Advice that Mark purchased all of Focal's remaining stock of along with the matching Center Channel.
> ...


 
I would like to stay around $4k for the LCR but honestly thats only because I feel like thats the next price point that would make a significant purchase like that, completely overshadow what I currently have. I would welcome a cheaper selection that dominated my current speakers its just thats what I have in my head for now for no particular reason.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

dstr212 said:


> I would like to stay around $4k for the LCR but honestly thats only because I feel like thats the next price point that would make a significant purchase like that, completely overshadow what I currently have. I would welcome a cheaper selection that dominated my current speakers its just thats what I have in my head for now for no particular reason.


Hello,
I would look at Audiogon and MSS HiFi for a pair of Beryllium Tweeter equipped Focals and matching CC. Something like the 1038BE, 1028BE, 1027BE, 1037BE and so forth. I would also give serious consideration to Thiel CS 2.4's, Revel Ultima Studio's, B&W 800 Series, Martin Logan Summit and the Stage Center Channel, Dynaudio Contour Series, and perhaps Wilson Audio Sophia, earlier versions of the Watt/Puppy.

Almost all of these would be preowned, but provided you look locally, you should be able to audition them. Also, MSS Hifi has some amazing deals. While many accuse them of transshipping, the deals are amazing and their is a measure of safety should there be defective.

While you could certainly get a really nice pair of brand new speakers, if you go preowned, you could end up with $10,000 MSRP speakers that are simply in another class.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dstr212 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would look at Audiogon and MSS HiFi for a pair of Beryllium Tweeter equipped Focals and matching CC. Something like the 1038BE, 1028BE, 1027BE, 1037BE and so forth. I would also give serious consideration to Thiel CS 2.4's, Revel Ultima Studio's, B&W 800 Series, Martin Logan Summit and the Stage Center Channel, Dynaudio Contour Series, and perhaps Wilson Audio Sophia, earlier versions of the Watt/Puppy.
> 
> Almost all of these would be preowned, but provided you look locally, you should be able to audition them. Also, MSS Hifi has some amazing deals. While many accuse them of transshipping, the deals are amazing and their is a measure of safety should there be defective.
> ...


What has been your experience with used speakers, I am a little hesistant to buy used speakers because of the lack of warranty and all of that. Its not like a solid state reciever or something without moving parts.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

dstr212 said:


> What has been your experience with used speakers, I am a little hesistant to buy used speakers because of the lack of warranty and all of that. Its not like a solid state reciever or something without moving parts.


I have never personally purchased used speakers, but I have found them at least a dozen times for friends and it kinda makes me feel like an idiot for paying as much as I did for my ML's.

I purposely said to check out Audiogon listings in your area and to check out MSS HiFi as most local listings will allow you the chance to audition and MSS has a return policy and often get Dealer Demos.


----------



## dstr212 (Feb 10, 2013)

Jungle Jack said:


> I have never personally purchased used speakers, but I have found them at least a dozen times for friends and it kinda makes me feel like an idiot for paying as much as I did for my ML's.
> 
> I purposely said to check out Audiogon listings in your area and to check out MSS HiFi as most local listings will allow you the chance to audition and MSS has a return policy and often get Dealer Demos.


Just a heads up MSS Hifi seems to have gotten a lot of bad press recently if you google them, just an fyi so you don't stick your neck out too far for them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I mentioned the transshipping in my initial post. Usually how it works is a smaller authorized dealer of a high end speaker brand is required to order a certain amount of product including the most expensive stuff.

In order to meet sales quotas some dealers do business with MSS HiFi (AKA JB The Audio Pimp) so that they can continue to remain an authorized dealer. While this is despised by authorized dealers, I would rather get a brand new pair of speakers that might have been transshiped or euphemistically called a "Dealer Demo" than a truly used pair of speakers.

HSS sells some super high end speakers at amazing prices. I am sure you will find negative reviews, but I do wonder how many of those come from angry owners of AV Stores that carry the same brands.

As I am not a salesmen (anymore it was my 1st job after graduating from college), my only concern is helping our members getting the best possible prices. In addition, I only recommend MSS in cases where the alternative is purchasing used speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Try out the Axiom M80s paired with a VP180 center. Put those together with an Emotiva amp you should have a rock solid soundstage.

--From an Axiom fanboy


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would also recommend giving Reed Brothers in Charleston, SC a call. Owner Tom Reed is a true gentlemen and one of the nicest folks I have ever met. They are a Martin Logan, KEF, Onkyo, and many other companies authorized dealer.

I lived in Charleston for 6 years and Reed Brothers really opened my eyes and is a major reason I currently use Martin Logans.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dstr212 (Feb 10, 2013)

I ended up buying B&W CM9s piano black and a CMC2 center piano black as well after listening to them this weekend. I compared them vs the 805 Diamond and the Paradigm 100s. The 805 was extraordinarily clear but since I am doing mostly HT, the bottom end was simply not there and i would be fooling myself to think otherwise but the mids and highs were some of the best I have heard, so silky. 

The Paradigms were very close to the CM9 but they had very slightly artificial sounding mids, the body is bigger so its to be somewhat expected but seeing as though they had 5 woofers it just felt a little too overcompensating and trying to do too much. Good speaker though, but in the end the CM9 with the CMC2 hit a price point which was cheaper than the Paradigms and sounded a little better, less artificial.


----------

